# Circuit tracer that I can use on live and dead?



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Who makes a good tracer that will work on live circuits as well as dead? 

Sometimes I am in a JB and just need to know what circuit something is to turn it off, I'd love to be able to clip something on the splice and then find the circuit in the panel. 
But I still want to be able to find a circuit/wire from a plug too. 

I figured fluke would have something, but it seems their tracers are more data stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Greenlee / Progressive / Tempo 508S.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

watch the voltages. that tempo shown is only good for 300v, and the greenlee we use somewhere near the same (277/480 fries em)


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Greenlee / Progressive / Tempo 508S.


Should say I need it for 347/600. Almost all commercial lighting here is 347.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff000 said:


> Who makes a good tracer that will work on live circuits as well as dead?
> 
> Sometimes I am in a JB and just need to know what circuit something is to turn it off, I'd love to be able to clip something on the splice and then find the circuit in the panel.
> But I still want to be able to find a circuit/wire from a plug too.
> ...



Looks like this will do up to 600 volts....http://www.tequipment.net/AmprobeCT-326B.asp?Source=Shopping


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like this will do up to 600 volts....http://www.tequipment.net/AmprobeCT-326B.asp?Source=Shopping


Damn a grand, I was expecting 500, but not a grand. Might have to suck it up though.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

This one works great and is around $500.00.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ideal-61-95...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5d2368e9


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

I use this

http://www.lowes.com/pd_183175-1270...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

for the dead ones and it works great. For only $30 I don't mind having to have two tools, one for live circuits and one for dead.


----------

